# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  How Long Does Hydroxycut Stay in the System?

## cliffcolt

Just wondering. I was going to start taking hydroxycut soon. My main concern is that i am going to be playing NCAA Division III baseball in the spring. I was wondering how long it stays in your system. 

Thanks

----------


## bigtwin

are you kidding? they cant test for it.

----------


## gigem

huhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## juju

Hydroxycut isn't anabolic nor does it raise testosterone levels .

----------


## Renesis

Yeah the main ingredient in it now is caffeine, just make sure you don't take it the day of testing and you will be fine. (Caffeine is banned in NCAA sports).

----------


## cliffcolt

Your positive it doesn't take some time to get out of my system.

----------


## celticd

why are u even bothered about using hydroxycut or any other useless product that promises the sun,moon n stars?
these companies are making billions of dollars evry year on vunerable people wanting the body they see in every fitness mag,i must admit its a great name i bet you they even have a NAMING ***artment,HYDROXYCUT sounds amazing dont it,and the colorful label and the super transformation the models undertake...
check youre diet 1st,eat a high protein diet and watch the carbs and with some hard training and extra cardio youll cut up well..
plus you wont have wasted any of youre cash on useless product,they havent got the latest breakthrough in science here,its old news with a shiny label

----------


## johnmacdan

> why are u even bothered about using hydroxycut or any other useless product that promises the sun,moon n stars?
> these companies are making billions of dollars evry year on vunerable people wanting the body they see in every fitness mag,i must admit its a great name i bet you they even have a NAMING ***artment,HYDROXYCUT sounds amazing dont it,and the colorful label and the super transformation the models undertake...
> check youre diet 1st,eat a high protein diet and watch the carbs and with some hard training and extra cardio youll cut up well..
> plus you wont have wasted any of youre cash on useless product,they havent got the latest breakthrough in science here,its old news with a shiny label


So your saying you don't like hydroxycut? :Hmmmm:  j/k

An ECA stack would be much better along with all the suggestions above about diet and cardio, but is ephedrine banned from the NCAA?

----------


## Renesis

Ephedrine is banned, but it is no longer in hydroxycut (unless you got your hands on the older stuff). Now it is just caffeine and that is banned also in the NCAA, but as I said as long as it isn't taken the day of testing he should be fine (for the caffeine based one, idk anything about how long ephedrine stays in the system).

----------


## Growingpains

> Just wondering. I was going to start taking hydroxycut soon. My main concern is that i am going to be playing NCAA Division III baseball in the spring. I was wondering how long it stays in your system. 
> 
> Thanks


Actually they can. Excessive amounts of caffeine are illegal. 12 hours with no caffeine and you'll be good to go. I would do research on the threshold tolerances. i.e. how much you can have in your system before you get in trouble.

----------


## Renesis

I already told him that -.-... :P

----------


## bruins

first of all they dont test u on D3 sports for AAS.....

----------


## Renesis

Of course they do... Im in D3 and my coaches have already warned me of testing thats coming up this next season. Besidse that what does AAS have to do with hydroxycut??? Creatine,nicotine, caffeine are all banned from D3 by the NCAA, so seeing as caffeine is banned he is rightfully concerned about it.

----------


## TheNextBigThing

For what its worth, the only time that DIII gets tested is when they make the playoffs (at least with football and they are tested harder than baseball). I read that they may be making some changes, but the easiest way to find out is by reading this years NCAA policy. BTW I wouldn't risk getting busted for Hydroxycut even though the chances are extremely low.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Why don't you ask your athletic trainer ?

They should be aware of all NCAA regulations regarding supplementation.

----------

